# Precise Anti-Cold 0,75. My first shots.



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hyvää tulevaa viikonloppua vaan kaikille :wave:

My anti-cold Precise finallly arrived, so I had to try it right away.

It was dark outside and video looks kind of blue.

Blue moon 

Anti-cold shoots well. I tried it only with M8 hex nuts (4,5-5 grams) and shooting felt easy so with 3/8" it must work very well.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The stuff should have been good and cold. That's for sure! It seemed to shoot pretty quick. You have the perfect testing facility for anti cold rubber.lol! So can you tell a big difference between it and the regular precise bands?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have shoot only about 15 shots with this anti-cold but after first shot I liked it more than normal 0,75 Precise.

This anti-cold is little more stretchable (just little) but You can feel difference.

Have to shoot more this weekend but can already tell that anti-cold (25-20mm) & M8 hex nuts and 16 m works well.

Now I wish that weather gets colder so I can try this in colder weather and few shots with normal Precise too.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

I was wondering about this...I'll be getting some now! Thanks for review


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Cold weather and Precise anti-cold 0,75 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Cold weather and Precise anti-cold 0,75 :wub: :wub: :wub:


I'm in nw pa.... that's all we have is cold! Got a heat wave going on other day,...50°f out....can t wait to try


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Cold weather and Precise anti-cold 0,75 :wub: :wub: :wub:
> ...


Too cold here now to shooting outdoors, -20°C


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been trying the .8mm anticold. It's a bit thicker than .03 Amber latex and is stiffer to shoot but very fast and fun


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! I have been waiting on an opinion of these.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Kalevala, where have you bought it?

I will make it available in all 5 Europe Amazon sites this month. Also i am considering to become a vendor on this site.

Thanks,


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

nobestname said:


> Dear Kalevala, where have you bought it?
> 
> I will make it available in all 5 Europe Amazon sites this month. Also i am considering to become a vendor on this site.
> 
> Thanks,


I bought mine from Dankung.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Jonesy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


So you feel my pain! We just got another dumping of snow...I'll be ordering tonight!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

YEAH :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Weather is getting warmer next week, should be only -6°C


----------

